# Zoe-Pooch Test Please



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Zoe could have possibly been bred 10/28/09. This pic taken yesterday 2/3, which would be day 98. What do you think?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Pic didn't show up.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Oops-fixed!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I say yes!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks PHF! She didn't seem to have any heats after the possible breeding-she's not one to be quiet during them.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Remember I have not done this much but I say yes.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Thank you Roger, anyone with more experience than me, I appreciate their thoughts.


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

I'd say yes...how's her udder coming along?


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

I'll have to try and check-she doesn't like it, so maybe I can do a sneak peek. Last year her udder developed later, she was a first timer.


----------

